# Brute Video



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Had this video saved from bbertram.com which is no longer up 

It's a lot longer.. this is just the first part I cut out that plays until My Last Serenade is over.

I'll post the others when I get them done shortly.

KSE-Brute750 on Vimeo


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome video dude.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sure is a lot of wheel spin coming from the front wheels.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep i remember those videos. That guys vids is one on the reasons i bought a Brute.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I cant see it

For some reason I cant see any vids:thinking:

Edit : Had to restart computer, can see now

Cool vid!!!


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

Great vid. He had the wheel speed up for sure.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Metal Man said:


> Yep i remember those videos. That guys vids is one on the reasons i bought a Brute.


Me too


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool video


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

awesome video.:rockn:


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

wow! small world. this guys live up here in canada about 45mins away from me. i have never met him but know of him. he is pretty big in the quadding community. hes got a mudpro with 30 backs now.

That is how we roll up here in the great white north. lol.

P.S. Great song!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

loved the snow, i miss it sometimes living in s miss. , but will load up the brute an head for ne ar. when they get a good dusting


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Ah yes bbertam also the reason I bought a brute! He is a wicked rider and a great person to talk to and to deal with. He is now riding a mudpro as mention and is also a member of trackshare.com. Great guy!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wonder why he let his site die... I watched ALL of his videos at one point haha..


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Im guessing none of you old guys now how to "let it eat"


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

LOVE bbertram videos.....that dude can ride! a shame his site is gone :-(


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good vid


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

whats the name of that song


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

the song is my last serenade by killswitch engage. 

he has a chanel on youtube with tons of his videos. i believe his user name on there is, yup you guessed it, bbertram.

edit: the chanel is bbertram2


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

like the music. 2wd would have been better


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Boy.....That video brings some "Forum Flashbacks"


----------

